

7 Tips for Scoring Your First Article - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/08/18/7-tips-for-scoring-your-first-article/

======
ColinWright
Hang on - you submitted this about an hour ago. I still had it open in a tab -
it was here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2900931>

Why have you deleted it and submitted it again?

Do you do this often? Is this how you've got your large average karma value -
submit stuff, wait an hour, if it's had no upvotes then delete it and submit
it again.

Lather, rinse, repeat ...

